# Coconut Rice Pudding



## forty_caliber (Aug 28, 2010)

Cool treat on a hot summer night.


Coconut Rice Pudding
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Recipe By: Adapted from Gourmet
Yield: Makes 4 servings

Ingredients:

2 cups cold unsalted cooked rice
3 cups whole milk
1 cup well-stirred canned unsweetened coconut milk
1/2 cup sugar
1/4 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon vanilla
Garnish: sweetened flaked coconut, toasted

Directions:

Simmer rice, milk, coconut milk, sugar, and salt, uncovered, in a 2 1/2- to 3-quart heavy saucepan over moderate heat, stirring frequently, until thickened, about 40 minutes. Stir in vanilla at the end of cook time.

Transfer to serving dishes and allow to cool on counter for 1 hour.  Transfer to refrigerator and allow to cool completely.

Top with toasted coconut just before serving.


----------



## mrs.mom (Jan 4, 2011)

I have tried to make coconut rice pudding before and it was very delicious. my kids liked it too. I also added some raisins on the top. And if you want the mix to thicken faster while on heat, you can add a 1/2 teaspoon of starch.


----------

